# Forum About Russia Russian Movies  Russian films with clear dialogues?

## tim_in_kiev

Hello, all! I am preparing for a Russian language test, the Test of Russian as a Foreign Language (TORFL), at an upper-intermediate level. If I took the test, which consists of reading, writing, listening, speaking, and grammar subtests, today, I think I'd pass everything except listening. 
The listening portion of the test consists of watching extracts of Russian-language films, and then answering multiple choice questions about the extracts, which are generally around five minutes long.
In brief, I need to find good Russian-language films with lively dialogue. Some of the older films have pretty poor sound quality, I need something with clear sound quality. So far I have seen Осенний Марафон, Ирония Судьбы, and Москва Слезам не Верит, which were all at about the right level of difficulty. I tried В Бой идут Одни Старики, but it was rather too hard. 
Any help is very much appreciated!

----------


## sperk

You can find movies with Russian subs, that way if it's unclear you can read the subs. As I recall, Брат and Брат 2 were pretty clear and not too difficult. Don't try Андрей Рублёв, it's very difficult. BTW, listening takes tons of daily practise, you can't watch a few movies and expect to understand the language. http://subtitry.ru

----------


## wanja

Ищите женщину, Служебный роман, Операция "Ы"

----------


## ingberlin

Or, have the text ready to hand and watch "Евгенин Онегин" or "Пикавая дама" or any other adaptation of literature.

----------


## Crocodile

> "Пик*а*вая дама"

 => Пик*о*вая дама

----------


## tim_in_kiev

Thanks for the tips, guys.
I already have a decent level of understanding, I understood around 95% of the films I mentioned (with a lot of rewinding)- the main problem for understanding for me is not the I don't have a good level, it's really that sound quality in these films is often not so high. A lot of the films have scripts available online.
Tim

----------


## Hanna

What do you mean about the sound quality being poor? 
Where precisely are you getting these films from?
I suggest you BUY them, or download a good DVD rip.  
I have watched some old films too and the only obstacle to understanding them is my very limited vocabulary....

----------


## Roza

В некоторых фильмах даже носитель языка не все фразы расслышит. Фильмы - это скорее тест твоих возможностей. Если тебе нужно развить восприятие русской речи на слух лучше слушай аудиокниги и радио, там говорят довольно четко. Если говорить о видео, то лучше смотреть научно-популярные и документальные фильмы. Художественные же фильмы бывают испытанием даже для русского человека, потому что в некоторых местах и не нужно слышать полную фразу. Нечеткая речь - это художественный прием: бормотание, пьяная речь, шёпот, нечленораздельный панический выкрик и пр. 
Надеюсь помогла   ::

----------


## mitsuri

Зачем вообще придумали сколько языков) ох, как просто было бы людям общаться на одном)

----------


## Winifred

Можно пытаться: _Война и Мир_, _Джентльмены Удачи_, _Верные Друзья_ (диалог совсем быстрый), _Русалка_, и _Солярис_ Тарковского 
You might try:  _War and Peace_ (Bondarchuk), _Gentlemen of Fortune_, _True Friends_, _Mermaid_, and Tarkovsky's _Solyaris._

----------


## Hanna

There is one film from the 1970s called The Gentlemen of Fortune which has a character that speaks EXTREMELY slowly. You are almost guaranteed to be able to understand everything he says. I think the other actors must be classically trained or something, because they really articulate everything very clearly - great for a language student!  It's a very funny film too  ::  I recommend it.

----------


## kamka

I thought "Летят журавли" was relatively easy to follow language-wise.  ::

----------


## tim_in_kiev

Thanks, guys. 
About watching/ listening to the news- that does help, and I listen, sometimes carefully, sometimes not, to BBC Russia's morning news almost every day. But the range of vocab is relatively limited. 
My technique now is to find films that give me a challenge, and watch them, rewinding when necessary to catch as much as humanly possible just from listening. I keep a dictionary by my side and look everything up; then I download the script, and read through all the dialogue, highlighting everything I don't understand. Then I check all those words in the dictionary, and if anything is left I check it with a native speaker. Then I watch again, with something like 95% understanding. For every hour of straight movie-watching without rewinding, there is around 4 hours of studying. This takes away some of the enjoyment of just sitting down and watching a movie, but each time it does get easier, and the whole exercise leaves me with a better understanding of the conventions of Russian conversation.  
Hopefully I'll be really ready for the TORFL-3, and not just to scrape by, in a year.

----------


## Sanek

You can found many interesting there http://rutracker.org/forum/viewforum.php?f=22 http://www.opensubtitles.org/ru

----------


## Winifred

Tim, would you please share where you find the scripts to download online?

----------


## tim_in_kiev

I just google them.
Typing the title even with Roman letters will give the right result.
Not all of the scripts correspond EXACTLY to the movies, though.

----------


## polyglotg

I definitely recommend Letyat Zhuravli and Sobache Serdtse. We used them in Russian Language classes for comprehension.  
(sorry I can't type in Cyrillic on this computer) 
I also recommend finding cartoon videos on YouTube! Like Vinni Pux...(Winnie the Poo!)

----------


## Spiritfan

К празднику ОРТ любезно залило на YouTube старые военные фильмы.
 [url=http://intrestingworld.mybb.ru/click.php?[url]http://www.youtube.com/prazdnikpobedi]

----------


## DDT

This link is still good but I don't know for how long. Two Russian movies for Victory day. http://etvnet.com/pop/241135/?utm_sourc ... dium=email  http://etvnet.com/-odna-vojna/291384/?u ... dium=email

----------


## vKahovsky

Some of the older films was remastered to take a more quality at current time.
A good idea is to use some of old USSR *animated cartoons*: it has a very "clear" voice specially created for childrens. And its has exclusively right grammar also: each of animated cartoon for childrens was been reviewed and censored before publishing: no one grammar or speaking error in it.

----------


## vKahovsky

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpSG0k4DiW8 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjQmTe8R5ms http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6sk2F4pby8 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zvTQIogn8Q

----------


## Lampada

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpSG0k4DiW8 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjQmTe8R5ms http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6sk2F4pby8 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zvTQIogn8Q

 viewtopic.php?f=47&t=13264

----------

